# Takedown Catch won't Pull Down



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Tried to disassemble my new P99c earlier and, I know that this sounds crazy, but I am unable get the takedown catch to move down to get the slide off the frame. What am I missing here? Thanks.

Ron


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Ron....
try to pull your slide back just a few m/m... not as much as to cock the P99c but just a tiny bit to get the pressure off .....and then try to pull the takedown catch


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

uncut said:


> Ron....
> try to pull your slide back just a few m/m... not as much as to cock the P99c but just a tiny bit to get the pressure off .....and then try to pull the takedown catch


Thank you, thank you. That did the trick. I was starting to panic, thinking I had a defective gun.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gun needs to be decocked as well. And, when sliding the slide off, many people forget to take the mag out - which will hang it up too.

Good luck :smt023


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Gun needs to be decocked as well. And, when sliding the slide off, many people forget to take the mag out - which will hang it up too.
> 
> Good luck :smt023


Thanks for the reminder on those. but, I had done both, having actually read the manuel. As Uncut suggested, the slide needed to be pulled back just a bit to get the tension off and then it slide down and off easily.

And, by the way, you guys are great in responding as quiclky as you do. much appreciated.

Ron


----------

